# Shipping Container Home



## ellebee80 (Feb 24, 2020)

Hello everyone  I am in the process of looking to buy land in Portugal with a view to building a shipping container home. Does anyone have any experience or could suggest a starting point to find out if this kind of structure would be accepted in Portugal. Perhaps someone has experience in building one or has seen one on their travels? Any help/suggestions/pointers would be most welcome.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

That's simple - like me - and have seen lots elsewhere.
Your biscuit tin will need "habitation" status so if newish (not there before 1956?) will need to conform to the latest habitation building regulations then some paperwork. If land is classed as "rustic" then it is not classed as "habitation" so you cannot live on/in it (T+C apply).


----------

